# Warrior Blaze



## Sionnach (Apr 19, 2010)

Received my warrior blaze from BBW (great site for supps for anyone who hasnt ordered from them), read a few reviews and thought i would give them a shot, took my first pill about 20 mins ago and im buzzin, its not a bad buzz either feeling pretty good.

To be clear, i was on clen 80mcg per day and couldnt stand myself on them i turned into a horrible horrible person on them, felt like **** constantly and couldnt drink a protein shake let alone eat any food. Bought these reading there was no rotten stim sides from it. There isn't.

Any1 else tried them? I'm at 7.9% bodyfat now on a low carb diet, training 6 days a week doing tuan trans workout on simply shredded would seriously recommend it seen some nice lean gains and bodyfat dropped from 8.5 since starting it.

Might start logging this thread, will get my weight done again in about an hour heading upto the gym then and will log my progress of a single bottle (90caps) @ 2 a day!!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

keep us posted


----------



## DoubleXL- (Feb 13, 2012)

7.9% bodyfat??? :/


----------



## Sionnach (Apr 19, 2010)

Yes... 7.9%, started cutting at 10.78762662728838827%


----------



## Sionnach (Apr 19, 2010)

Will try get some pics up!


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

How do you measure your bf mate?


----------



## DoubleXL- (Feb 13, 2012)

rippedgreg said:


> Yes... 7.9%, started cutting at 10.78762662728838827%


NICE! I've just measured myself now by lying down on my bed and counting down seconds in my head until my bed stops sinking. I got to 37% before my bed frame snapped.


----------



## Fiction (Sep 12, 2010)

Don't know how you can take a stim this late in the day. I don't take uwls after 3 in fear of not sleeping that night.


----------



## Sionnach (Apr 19, 2010)

ive been up since 6 this morning ill fall asleep as soon as my head hits the pillow. Trainer in the gym does my bodyfat with calipers, i just get the same trainer to do it every 2 weeks and measure my progress from there, she takes measurements, does some equation thing on her phone and all the rest usually takes about 10 minutes. think its pretty essential to have the same trainer do it everytime as everyone is different!


----------



## alexyZZZ (May 2, 2012)

Warrior Blaze imo is awesome for an OTC fat burner, i have been on it since the end of May. Really impressed, i was on Grenades previously which were wildly average, but these are awesome. Enjoy dude Enjoy!


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

alexyZZZ said:


> Warrior Blaze imo is awesome for an OTC fat burner, i have been on it since the end of May. Really impressed, i was on Grenades previously which were wildly average, but these are awesome. Enjoy dude Enjoy!


I tried the grenade trial pack on sunday. took two before football on sunday and didnt get any buzz ,i just had this really weird sweat over my body, but not a dripping sweat, it just seemed as if my body was wet.


----------



## alexyZZZ (May 2, 2012)

Sc4mp0 said:


> I tried the grenade trial pack on sunday. took two before football on sunday and didnt get any buzz ,i just had this really weird sweat over my body, but not a dripping sweat, it just seemed as if my body was wet.


Ye honestly dude, give blaze a go, i got a it of a buzz from grenades then a sh*t load of heart burn, with Warrior Blaze i get a lasting buzz, sweats (not always a good thing but in this case its good) and just generally really impressed with Warrior Blaze.


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Waiting for ephedrine to come through to stack up with caffeine and aspirin,I'm guessing that should give me a good buzz while training or is it completely different to Warrior?


----------



## alexyZZZ (May 2, 2012)

Sc4mp0 said:


> Waiting for ephedrine to come through to stack up with caffeine and aspirin,I'm guessing that should give me a good buzz while training or is it completely different to Warrior?


Ive heard the ECA stack is the best of the best without taking the next step to Clen/DNP i may be wrong but thats my impression of ECA... I dont know if i could handle any more sweats than i am getting on WB lol!!! Im currently a chunky dude anyway so ye its misery for me and sweats at the moment lol!!


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

I'll be honest,not sure what Clen/DNP is,but heard and read a bit about eCa.

I sweat quite a bit as it is if I'm honest so a bit more won't hurt,lol.

I'm chunky myself,16 stones now.Have lost 1 pound since Tuesday and that's only a bit different diet,not even any helping supplements,so looking forward to the extra help,lol.

As a non experienced supplement taker I'll let you know what ECA is like,but won't be for a couple weeks as I placed my order last week and delivery is 14-21 days


----------



## ConstantCut (Apr 21, 2011)

I use Blaze and it's ace


----------



## alexyZZZ (May 2, 2012)

Sc4mp0 said:


> I'll be honest,not sure what Clen/DNP is,but heard and read a bit about eCa.
> 
> I sweat quite a bit as it is if I'm honest so a bit more won't hurt,lol.
> 
> ...


Clen and DNP are basically the 'Miracle Pill' that everyone talks about when it comes to fat loss, im not even considering them tommorow, i do a few supps myself all OTC dont plan on straying into the dark side!!! Best of luck with your goals dude!!! keep me posted on how you get on. Ive got 5st to drop by December


----------



## alexyZZZ (May 2, 2012)

BigrR said:


> I use Blaze and it's ace


How long you been on it for? Im thinking im gonna have a month off when i finish this pot...


----------



## NoodleArms (Apr 17, 2011)

Its awesome, its what i used to shred down. I did feel towards the end that they wasn't having that much of any effect, maybe i was building a resistance to it.

Definitely getting them again tho! xx


----------



## Dazza84 (May 2, 2012)

Hey will be watching this i am thinking of doing Clen / Warrior blaze stack with some var. 2 weeks on, 2 weeks off and var to retain the muscle. will be starting in a couple of weeks. so might log this one as well.


----------



## ConstantCut (Apr 21, 2011)

alexyZZZ said:


> How long you been on it for? Im thinking im gonna have a month off when i finish this pot...


About a month, take it every other day. I'm doing the same, have a month off it (or until BBW have an offer on!)


----------



## alexyZZZ (May 2, 2012)

BigrR said:


> About a month, take it every other day. I'm doing the same, have a month off it (or until BBW have an offer on!)


haha ye i got it with the Whey protein Deal! What a good idea it was, as blaze is the nuts. Only worry i have is i was on grenades before Blaze and havent had a break lol. still got like 30days of blaze left aswell!!! lmfao


----------



## Sionnach (Apr 19, 2010)

OK so im on day 2 of these, im dont really know what to say about them, they are intense little ****ers, i dont know if thats the geranium stem but you come up on them and its like this euphoric feeling and then when that dies down you get this weird weak feeling. It lasts the whole day, i had to take 3 solpadol to come down off them last night, in fact i went to the gym for arms and had to leave early cos i was feeling a bit sick. took them on an empty stomach this morning and havent eaten a thing and its 1 o clock, ive had to drink proat shakes cos i dont have an appetite on them. They say take two a day but i dont know if id be able for that, i actually think the clen is easier to handle then these yokes. Im going to keep going and hope the intensity dies down when i start building a tolerance to them like clen. I'm 78kg looking to get down to 74kg.

Will post again tomorow!


----------



## alexyZZZ (May 2, 2012)

rippedgreg said:


> OK so im on day 2 of these, im dont really know what to say about them, they are intense little ****ers, i dont know if thats the geranium stem but you come up on them and its like this euphoric feeling and then when that dies down you get this weird weak feeling. It lasts the whole day, i had to take 3 solpadol to come down off them last night, in fact i went to the gym for arms and had to leave early cos i was feeling a bit sick. took them on an empty stomach this morning and havent eaten a thing and its 1 o clock, ive had to drink proat shakes cos i dont have an appetite on them. They say take two a day but i dont know if id be able for that, i actually think the clen is easier to handle then these yokes. Im going to keep going and hope the intensity dies down when i start building a tolerance to them like clen. I'm 78kg looking to get down to 74kg.
> 
> Will post again tomorow!


I did say they were pretty immense little OTCs!!!  dont worry dude give it a week and you will be g2g for 2 a day. They have helped me so much tbh. really rate them.


----------



## Bdub (Jan 7, 2012)

Just took my first blaze (one pill) this morning.

About 30mins later and started real buzzing, can tell its pretty strong.

As such, I'll only ever be taking one first thing, else I won't be sleeping.


----------



## alexyZZZ (May 2, 2012)

Bdub said:


> Just took my first blaze (one pill) this morning.
> 
> About 30mins later and started real buzzing, can tell its pretty strong.
> 
> As such, I'll only ever be taking one first thing, else I won't be sleeping.


Ye probs a good shout, just dont operate any heavy machinery!!! The first couple of days the drop down is horrible, i passed out at my desk in work the first day i started lmfao.


----------



## Sionnach (Apr 19, 2010)

Back on the blaze today after an awful E skag yesterday i couldn't bear to drop one aftr a heavy night on the pills, haven't done them in months but i was DJing a house party and someone just dropped it into my hand and didn't think twice. it all went downhill from there.

Anyway with an incredible sore mouth two days later I'm back on the blaze today and my skag is back. This **** is a pretty strong supp so for anyone who isn't able for strong stims, stay well away the fx can last hours. Anyway I'm gonna reweigh myself tomorrow morning and get back to you guys on it.

Overall i think it works quite well, but again, ill let u know the real result tomorrow!


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

tryed them and tbh i feel much much better on clen , the crash i get 4 hours or so after i take one blaze makes me feel like death


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2012)

I liked Blaze but it is very strong stuff, I felt crap after about 10 days. Ended up giving my mate the rest as I can't handle stims.

I started a log before but because my diet was crap I lost too much muscle for my liking. I just ditched my cut and ran some Pmag instead lol


----------



## ConstantCut (Apr 21, 2011)

As with alot of these stims, bedroom problems can arise (or not as can be the case) :confused1:


----------

